# Everyones thoughts on blues hog rub and bbq sauce



## ugaboz (Dec 24, 2010)

i live and die by it


----------



## rp ribking (Dec 24, 2010)

UGA, If it's that good, I want some!!! send me some.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 24, 2010)

UGABOZ said:


> i live and die by it


So give us some info on it. Taste, why do you like it and maybe a link to it etc


----------



## ugaboz (Dec 24, 2010)

http://www.blueshog.com/website/main.htmlits a very sweet rub and bbq sauce i know its made in missouri and i buy it at my local grocery here in blue springs mo, at the hyvee.

i use it on chicken and ribs


Scarbelly said:


> UGABOZ said:
> 
> 
> > i live and die by it
> ...


----------



## cowboycousie (Dec 25, 2010)

Bowl of sugar with spices

To sweet for me, I like to taste the meat and not have a candy coating unless it is a smoked ham.


----------



## carpetride (Dec 25, 2010)

Used to be able to buy it locally.  Would smoke some sausage and serve with some cubed cheese, sprinkle a little rub over both and you have a great finger food for your guest.


----------



## ugaboz (Dec 27, 2010)

yea the sauce is sweet, i like it on my ribs and thighs, the rub is not as potent as the sauce


Cowboycousie said:


> Bowl of sugar with spices
> 
> To sweet for me, I like to taste the meat and not have a candy coating unless it is a smoked ham.


----------



## rhinton82 (Dec 27, 2010)

i actually buy this stuff all the time at the grocery store.. the rub is good..never tried the sauce.. is the sauce any count?


----------

